# Pickin' strawberries and jumping in the pool.



## Hooligan Dan (May 1, 2009)

Some photos I took today. I've been wanting to do some harvesting shots the last couple weeks but it's been a pain getting a farm to allowing me in the fields. I wish it had been a little sunnier today so I could have a higher contrast environment and some shadows to show of the textures of their weather-beaten faces, but I took what I could get.



























And this is a swimming shot I took during sections today. I know sports should normally be in color and most of the time i would agree, but in this case b&w worked a lot better.






As always comments and crits are welcomed. I suspect some people won't like the unconventional crops on some, but I hope you guys enjoy them.


----------



## richinco (May 1, 2009)

EXCELLENT!!


----------



## Hooligan Dan (May 2, 2009)

Thank you, sir.


----------



## keybq (May 2, 2009)

OMG really really nice


----------



## Al-Wazeer (May 2, 2009)

as i am a contrast junkie i think the last two needs more contrast, but that's just me

they're really perfect mate!


----------



## polymoog (May 2, 2009)

Really great pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only thing I might say is that in the one that is third from bottom, I would like to have seen the whole of her hat and head, but then again, the shot would probably not look as good if it was there ...

And I love the angle you got on the swimmer, never seen a pic like that before


----------



## Hooligan Dan (May 2, 2009)

polymoog said:


> Really great pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am in the office right now working on some shots, but when I get home I will post another shot. I just happen to have a shot with her whole head and hat and it doesn't work as well. I'll let you be the judge though. 

That's for the great comments, everyone.


----------



## Hooligan Dan (May 2, 2009)

Here ya go, polymoog:


----------



## polymoog (May 2, 2009)

I see now why you liked the first version better, since the frame is so tight in to her right hand side, it looks a bit off balance with more space above her head. And also because the other worker's arm is cut off on the left side, so it looks more even if she is cropped as well. I guess what struck me first was that the "subjects" ie the two workers were on either side of the image, and it felt like they were somewhat out of it, but the field itself is an important part of the composition as well. So you've succeeded in making me think differently regarding composition, for which I thank you


----------



## Hooligan Dan (May 2, 2009)

A couple more.  Looks like I need a levels bump and a tad more contrast on the first. It's a bit low even for me.


----------



## Hooligan Dan (May 4, 2009)

Some more, mostly similar shots. I wasn't planning on shooting more today, but the lady loved the prints I gave her and insisted I take more shots of her.


----------



## Seefutlung (May 4, 2009)

Overall they all seem a bit flat and muddy (at least on my monitor).  Secondly, I am disappointed because in the first set, you've clipped something, a hand, feet, head, et cetera, off your primary center of interest.  You dodging/burning is too obvious.

In particular, I like the look of #2 (here the clip works because it is a big clip), but (the big but), would have liked to seen absolutely no face at all (just hat) or more face (the whole enchilada).

The diving shot is very good, but loses it on the muddy tones.  Personally, I'd try a tighter crop ... mmmhhh ... crop in from the sides to the edge of the starting block.

Gary


----------



## Hooligan Dan (May 4, 2009)

Seefutlung said:


> Overall they all seem a bit flat and muddy (at least on my monitor).  Secondly, I am disappointed because in the first set, you've clipped something, a hand, feet, head, et cetera, off your primary center of interest.  You dodging/burning is too obvious.
> 
> In particular, I like the look of #2 (here the clip works because it is a big clip), but (the big but), would have liked to seen absolutely no face at all (just hat) or more face (the whole enchilada).
> 
> ...



I like you PM discussion idea.


----------



## Hellhound (May 6, 2009)

I like these.  Looks like somewhere on Peltier Rd.  Is it?


----------



## Hooligan Dan (May 6, 2009)

Hellhound said:


> I like these.  Looks like somewhere on Peltier Rd.  Is it?



kettleman & 99. From the area?


----------



## polymoog (May 6, 2009)

OT : I got curious as to where Lodi was, so I looked it up on Google Maps, then swtiched to Satellite View and zoomed into Kettleman/99, to see what the strawberry fields looked like from above ;-) I think your pictures capture the mood better ;-) (Nice second set, esp the 2nd pic)


----------



## Blank (May 6, 2009)

Dan,
I wanted to comment on the swimming shot. It was good to see you took the time to compose the shot with symmetry in mind. This image could look a whole lot different if any of your object projection lines were not heading north or your horizon was dipping. There is just enough diving block to not overpower the shot. Point of focus on the swimmer's head is perfect with enough depth of field to have your eyes head to the middle. I agree with you, the b/w version works well in this case.
From a technical standpoint, this is a very good photo, beginner's should take note.


----------



## Hellhound (May 10, 2009)

Hooligan Dan said:


> kettleman & 99. From the area?



Not too far.  My buddies and I hang out at a tow yard off of 12 between I-5 and Rio Vista.  We ride into Lodi once a week or so.


----------



## kwik (May 22, 2009)

I don't know why but something with #5 really makes me smile.  i love the picture.  The whole thing.  No complaints on this side!  Good work.


----------

